# Atlantic city fishing



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Last week my father and i went fishing of the boardwalk in AC right next to where the T-Jetty meets the boardwalk. I caught a 22" 4 pounder, and an 18 incher with a 4" pink finess. My father caught a 19 incher and an 18 incher, one on the pink finess and the other on well, a piece of steak! you guys should try the steak, doesnt have to be T-bone or anything(Butt steak will do fine) Three of them including the 4 pounder were caught right next to the boardwalk fishing the lure parallel to it. We also caught a couple of nice sized kingfish. A group about 40yds down the board walk filled their coolers with kingfish. Im planning on going to the Manasquan inlet tonight after work to try for my first weakfish of the year. Any suggestions on the bait of choice for the inlet and what time to catch them? The fish were fluke since i didnt specify earlier.


----------

